# Not Exactly Wood



## Final Strut (May 5, 2013)

I didn't really see a better area to post this so if you would like to move it mods please do. I took my bride recreational shopping (garage saleing)yesterday and as we were driving down a side street I spotted these lying on the ground under a tree and just had to grab some of them. The appear to be a seed pod of some sort. They are sharp and as you can see from the one pic they have started to open up and have a cluster of seeds of some sort in them. I didn't think to take a pic of the tree for ID. I am thinking about trying to cast a couple of these thinks but am interested to learn what they are.
[attachment=24414] [attachment=24415]


----------



## jimmyjames (May 5, 2013)

They are grimlins! Keep them away from water! Joking aside I've never seen anything like that....


----------



## phinds (May 5, 2013)

they look a bit like sycamore balls but I think that's a case of close but no cigar.


----------



## brick (May 6, 2013)

Looks like chestnuts still in the husk to me.


----------



## windyridgebowman (May 6, 2013)

brick said:


> Looks like chestnuts still in the husk to me.



Chinese chestnut, do not step on those barefooted "OUCH"


----------



## DKMD (May 6, 2013)

They're not Brazilian...


----------



## WoodLove (May 6, 2013)

definitely not brazilian!!!! more european it seems....... lol


----------



## brown down (May 6, 2013)

brick said:


> Looks like chestnuts still in the husk to me.



i second chestnuts. they may have darkened from being on the ground but from the pic they def look like chestnuts pods to me. they hurt like the dickens when you step on them barefooted


----------



## jimmyjames (May 6, 2013)

You guys are too funny!


----------



## Mike1950 (May 6, 2013)

What is the size? Seem to be different from our chestnuts- Ours are about 1 1/2" diameter and have bigger but fewer spikes. Also produce a inch diameter chestnut colored nut inside. Break one open...........


----------



## Jason (May 6, 2013)

Buckeye aren't they?


----------



## Outdoormarsh (May 6, 2013)

Definitely chestnut! I knew an old man who was a tree and soil conservationist, the man knew everything about anything having to do with Mother Nature. He taught me how you can pry open the chest nut and peel the small nut inside to eat it raw. Or cook em, to make "chestnuuuuuuts roasting, on an open fire" .... lol!


----------



## ssgmeader (May 6, 2013)

Final Strut said:


> I didn't really see a better area to post this so if you would like to move it mods please do. I took my bride recreational shopping (garage saleing)yesterday and as we were driving down a side street I spotted these lying on the ground under a tree and just had to grab some of them. The appear to be a seed pod of some sort. They are sharp and as you can see from the one pic they have started to open up and have a cluster of seeds of some sort in them. I didn't think to take a pic of the tree for ID. I am thinking about trying to cast a couple of these thinks but am interested to learn what they are.



[attachment=24485]

Chestnut, and the Brazilian thing made me laugh super hard, my wife asked me WTH was so funny.


----------

